# Question for the HP Tuners users



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been doing more and more reading about what I'll need to do to tune out the midrange KR with my intake install. I read about changing the VE tables and went into my tune to explore them. What puzzles me is that in the main VE table, VE is not displayed as a percentage, it's displayed as (from the best I can tell) an arbitrary number range.










Is there a way to change the display to show a percentage?

Thanks.:cheers


----------

